# MTP and cm_tenderloin Windows XP Driver Issue



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

I installed ICS today and also enabled the enabled the MTP USB connection via the instructions below but I keep getting Cannot Install Hardware each time I plug in the tablet to a windows XP computer. No issues on my Windows 7 PC this morning. Any ideas?!?



> To mount the sdcard
> Settings > Storage > Menu Icon > USB computer connection
> Enable Media device (MTP)


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

carlosbsanchez said:


> I installed ICS today and also enabled the enabled the MTP USB connection via the instructions below but I keep getting Cannot Install Hardware each time I plug in the tablet to a windows XP computer. No issues on my Windows 7 PC this morning. Any ideas?!?


I need help on this one- what driver do I install install to adb in- I get new device "cm tenderloin" found but I cannot find a driver for it. I miss ADB


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

what version of wmp you have? xp does not natively support MTP but the driver is included in wmp10/11


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

darkassain said:


> what version of wmp you have? xp does not natively support MTP but the driver is included in wmp10/11


I have version 11


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

go find the mtp Samsung drivers for the Galaxy Nexus. They work great.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

On the tp go to settings >> storage >> upper rt button >> USB Connection >> check MTP


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

phobos512 said:


> On the tp go to settings >> storage >> upper rt button >> USB Connection >> check MTP


thanks but that was first thing I did- I also tried the samsung drivers above- for now I give up. like I said I have had adb up and running for CM7; maybe I have to finally upgrade to windows 7!


----------



## antmatz (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm having the same trouble.
cannot connect via xp, but windows machine is fine.
It is a work pc so not going to play around too much.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Disable usb debugging solved my problem. Wish it helps.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

sorry, double post.


----------



## sjrw (Oct 14, 2011)

Me too having the same problem. The following article gave me some pointers. Tried to follow and can now see "cm_tenderloin" mounted, but it is not showing any files.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1291293


----------



## sjrw (Oct 14, 2011)

After the above step (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1291293),

I followed instructions on the following article and now able to mount SD Card.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15692-real-mass-storage-for-ics/


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

sjrw said:


> After the above step (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1291293),
> 
> I followed instructions on the following article and now able to mount SD Card.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...torage-for-ics/


can u use adb?


----------



## sjrw (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> can u use adb?


Can't use adb as still no success mounting root partition. Only managed to mount "SD Card".


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there anyone out there who has adb working under WINDOWS XP and CM9- if so can you post your file: android_winusb.inf
thanks in advance


----------



## just4sc (Aug 17, 2011)

johnleo said:


> Disable usb debugging solved my problem. Wish it helps.


This worked for me....


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sjrw said:


> Me too having the same problem. The following article gave me some pointers. Tried to follow and can now see "cm_tenderloin" mounted, but it is not showing any files.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1291293


If you click on it, do you see the sub-folder SD Card?


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> Is there anyone out there who has adb working under WINDOWS XP and CM9- if so can you post your file: android_winusb.inf
> thanks in advance


look here for a solution


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Have any of you using Win XP tried connecting/mounting via CWM? Start CWM, to to Mounts and Storage. Select mount usb storage and connect your PC via the usb cable. You should see HP Touchpad in Windows Explorer as a drive instead of a media device using MTP.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

johnleo said:


> Disable usb debugging solved my problem. Wish it helps.


This worked for the MTP problem i had with AOKP and the HP Touchpad... thanks.


----------



## Moxie (May 8, 2013)

I tried all these suggestions and failed.

The fix:
Long story short - Just install Windows Media Player. It has the drivers for MTP connection. After install, go to Device Manager, right click cm_tenderloin, update drivers. _*Now*_ it finds the device and up pops Windows Explorer with SDCARD displayed from the Touchpad.

Edit : OK, so I just realized what "wmp" in the first page of the post. LOL


----------

